# And, so it begins.... ammo shortages



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

We probably saw this coming if "Zero" got re-elected, and if not, we should have. Ammo shortages are happening already.

Went to several of my online suppliers (where I visit pretty much daily to look for deals), and it looks like they are sold out of item after item after item in several calibers. 

No, They aren't out yet, but it's starting already. Anyone think it is going to get better in the short term??

Also received notice from a couple of direct manufactureres / sellers that have said thier suppliers are already raising their prices to deal with the increased in demand. 

Couple this with the administration's immediate contact with the UN to get agreement with the Small Arms Treaty, and I can't see anything good happening.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont see it a problem. It is just a lot of people hyping everyone up. Supplies are low because alot of people stocked up before every election. the worst i have seen was in 2008. but this time around nothing like that happened.

the small arms treaty wont really affect us. We still produce the most small arms and consume the most small arms in the world.

By the way for those who werent smart enough to stock up before each election ......well learn and when supply exceed demand in a few months and availability goes up again just buy when you see a deal or when things goes on sale. Things will just go on as usual. if people will just stop hyping everyone up for no reason.

I shouldnt even be answering to this thread because it will feed the hype. But i just want people to understand.

An easy way to tell when things bad is when walmart dont have most ammo for sale or in stock. i mean they usally are pretty bad with stocking their ammo. But I was at walmart daily these past few days and all the wallyworld i went to still have tons of common calibers in stock which is real weird. so I dotn see any crazy rush buying.


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

To be honest, we've been seeing ammo shortages (in bursts) for the past few years now. Especially 223/556....


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

My dealers still have some, thankfully!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ammoman is suggesting they are in limited supply, bulkammo hasn't indicated anything.

Of course, supply dries up when everyone panics. Temporary.

Personally, I am buying more Russian stuff while I can.


----------



## OD Caloney (Nov 10, 2012)

The Cheaper Than Dirt retail store in McKinney Tx was low on some brands, the price hasn't gone up yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My local store has a steady flow of military ammo (5.56, 7.62x51, 7.62x39) going out the door, a little faster than before the election. 
The gun sales are up by about 30% from the month before. handgun sales are at a all time high.
No panic buying yet.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

My area walmart was out of 9mm Thursday. I haven't been back to see if they got more in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Was at my 2nd home (gun shop conveniently located 1.5 minutes from the house) to help coworker buy her first firearm. LGS owner immediately told me he had no cases for me as he has been bum-rushed by the panic-buyers. No problem, next week will go back to normal.

In case you are curious, coworker picked the S&W SD .40 cal. She did good!


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Walmart by me had the shelves fully stocked - which is unusual. Definitely no shortage there. 
I did buy up all the Russian 7.62x39 though, because it was less than $5 a box


----------



## shattered (Nov 9, 2012)

On the other hand, the local gun show at Medina Ohio was the most packed I have ever seen it since the mid 90s. And several dealers were wheeling cases of ammo out to customer's cars. Box by box... not so much, as I saw it. The cases were leaving big time, though. I met with my bud at the show that owns the Magnacaster and set up an appointment for bullet pickup at his house. 9mm, 40 and 45. The guy that usually has good prices on primers had only shotgun and small rifle primers left... everything else was gone... and we're talking 10 am on Saturday.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

black friday sale at my gun range! also i get mine from a company owner. 223 remains elusive. my 1000 rounds have been on back order since 10/10 and predict 11/25 ummmm riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. i want my ammo!!!


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

@shattered is the medina gun show any good?I never been to that one. I always go the the one at the summit county fair grounds in cuyahoga. And that one is a nice size. Lots of vendors


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I ordered 2000 rounds of 5.7 in April to lock in the prices and be delivered in June, still have not seen them, most likely never will. Good thing I was not charged at the time for them, I just cancelled the credit card that I had placed the order on.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My LGS seems to have a good connection for the calibers I want. I grabbed a bunch of LC M855 last week (at a good price) and there were several more cans on the shelf and purportedly "lots more" out back.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

My LGS is well stocked. I had heard he spent big money earlier this year to build up a surplus. Good move on his part. Wal mart by me is out of a lot of calibers. Hit and miss on what they have so to speak.


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like by responses the shortages are spotty...... good to hear... 

Business is great for my lgs's..... glad I did my important shopping before the election though!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im still waiting on my new 223 for frontsight rifle. ordered from cabelas 2 months ago. but did pick up for 300 bux 1000rnds out the door .223 reload


----------

